# print on demand also with labels with out me having to buy bulk !



## devilshalo (Aug 17, 2010)

alright so i do great in sales with my zazzle and cafepress sites .. but i tired .. i want more customization but same layout . i have the clients just don't the hassle of boxes laying around my loft. is there at print on demand like cafepress or zazzle where i can have my design on american appereal shirts but with my label,tags .. not AP's. not that im knocking them the shirts are great. Trying to make my next move in this business and this small thing is holding me back . I dont want to buy bulk . i want to be able to control my designs not a screen printer telling me i need to buy 100 . when i have a feeling i will only sell 25 and im left with 75. Im worried about how much money im making .. i worried abou the customization. So if your reading this and your in atlanta and will charge me the same price as i were order a shirt for myself on these sites for 1 or 2 and a little extra to also do the label and would be seeing me every other hour with designs to print great send me a message. other wise doesnt anyone know of a site?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> s there at print on demand like cafepress or zazzle where i can have my design on american appereal shirts but with my label,tags


I don't think so, sorry. 

If you're looking for someone to print on demand for you, you should post in the Referrals area here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

There are many companies that offer fulfillment. What I do think is a little hard to swallow is the level of deep service people are requesting from fulfillment companies without expecting to pay for that a certain tier of service. If it was profitable to do commercial grade appeal at such a mini or next to nothing investment everybody would have a clothing line. My point is who ever is going to take this type of business venture seriously they will have to be more involved and hands on even if they want to scratch the surface of any profitable expectations. Your best bet is to expect some sort of loss that is reasonable and to be honest 100 shirts lost for a clothing line is peanuts from an investors point of view. This is just my opinion I express from learning and working with numerous potential startups we deal with and our marketing experience.


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

There are a few fulfillment companies that offer a lot of branding options including hang-tags, external branding locations (i.e., back collar or hem), customized shipping labels, inclusion of swag, etc...essentially full branding save private label. In addition, some can do re-labeling, although most require minimum stocked quantities that are picked, printed, and shipped.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> although most require minimum stocked quantities that are picked, printed, and shipped


The original poster specified that they were looking for a print on demand solution, not printing with minimum orders and inventory


----------



## vantjohnsonjr (Mar 2, 2012)

devilshalo said:


> alright so i do great in sales with my zazzle and cafepress sites .. but i tired .. i want more customization but same layout . i have the clients just don't the hassle of boxes laying around my loft. is there at print on demand like cafepress or zazzle where i can have my design on american appereal shirts but with my label,tags .. not AP's. not that im knocking them the shirts are great. Trying to make my next move in this business and this small thing is holding me back . I dont want to buy bulk . i want to be able to control my designs not a screen printer telling me i need to buy 100 . when i have a feeling i will only sell 25 and im left with 75. Im worried about how much money im making .. i worried abou the customization. So if your reading this and your in atlanta and will charge me the same price as i were order a shirt for myself on these sites for 1 or 2 and a little extra to also do the label and would be seeing me every other hour with designs to print great send me a message. other wise doesnt anyone know of a site?


Any luck??? Im in the same boat...I came across taglessthreads.com...but i need it to create an online store for my designs like spreadshirt or cafepress...


----------

